# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Vé xe du lịch Sapa hè 2013

## thuhuong12

*Giới thiệu Sapa*

Nằm ở độ cao 2000m trên mực nước biển, Sapa vốn nổi tiếng là một địa danh du lịch của miền Bắc Việt Nam. Nhưng ẩn sau phong cảnh thiên nhiên hùng vĩ, ẩn sau nét thơ mộng của chợ tình và nền văn hoá đa màu sắc dân tộc là những món ăn, những đặc sản mà ít ai biết đến.
Cảnh sắc Sapa ban ngày đã vô cùng rực rỡ, đến đêm lại càng trở nên lung linh huyền ảo. Những làn sương trắng theo gió phủ đầy những nóc nhà, con phố, tán cây...
Dọc theo con đường dốc thoai thoải giữa thị trấn, trong ánh sáng lờ mờ của những chiếc đèn đường, làn hơi sương lan tỏa dịu dàng xua màn đêm sâu thăm thẳm. Càng về khuya “thị trấn trong mây” này lại càng lạnh giá và lạ lùng.
Những gian hàng nướng thơm lừng, nghi ngút khói đang vẫy gọi những thực khách đói bụng, muốn thưởng thức chút hương vị ẩm thực của núi rừng. Một số người phụ nữ dân tộc đang kiên trì ngồi bán nốt chút hàng thổ cẩm, rồi lại tất tả trở về bản làng trong đêm sương giá lạnh._ 
Giá Hà Nội – Sapa: 300.000 đ/vé
Giá Sapa – Hà Nội: 300.000 đ/vé_

*Lịch trình chạy xe Sao Việt tuyến Hà Nội – Sapa 2013*

- _Từ Hà  Nội đi Sapa_: Xe khởi hành lúc 7h00 – 8h00 – 9h00 – 18h00 – 19h30 – 21h00 tại bến xe Mỹ Đình, số 7 Phạm Văn Đồng, 789 Giải Phóng
- _Từ Sapa về Hà Nội__:_ Xe khởi hành lúc 8h00 – 9h00 – 18h00 tại 069 Xuân Viên – Sapa

*Để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết tham khảo* tại đây

*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN QUỐC TẾ TINH NHUỆ - Phòng vé xe Hoàng Long*
Địa chỉ: *Số 645 Hoàng Hoa Thám – Ba Đình – Hà  Nội* (gần chợ Bưởi)
Điện thoại*: 0983.66.11.70;    0903.224.808;    0916.900.946;*
Website:  http://Xekhachchatluongcao.com

*Xem thêm*
-  Vé xe khách Hà Nội – Cát Bà
- Vé xe khách Hà Nội – Hồ Chí Minh
- Vé xe khách Hà Nội – Đà Nẵng
- Vé xe khách Hà Nội – Nha Trang (Diên Khánh)
- Vé xe khách Hà Nội – Đà Lạt
- Vé xe khách Hà Nội – Vinh, Hà Tĩnh
Xekhachchatluongcao.com - _Rất hân hạnh được phục vụ Quý khách!_

----------


## thuhuong12

Xekhachchatluongcao.com - _Rất hân hạnh được phục vụ Quý khách!_

----------


## thuhuong12

Xekhachchatluongcao.com - _Rất hân hạnh được phục vụ Quý khách!_

----------


## thuhuong12

Xekhachchatluongcao.com - _Rất hân hạnh được phục vụ Quý khách!_

----------


## thuhuong12

Xekhachchatluongcao.com - _Rất hân hạnh được phục vụ Quý khách!_

----------


## thuhuong12

Xekhachchatluongcao.com - _Rất hân hạnh được phục vụ Quý khách!_

----------


## thuhuong12

Xekhachchatluongcao.com - _Rất hân hạnh được phục vụ Quý khách!_

----------


## thuhuong12

up..............

----------


## thuhuong12

up............

----------

